# The travel advice thread



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Thought such a general thread with an exchange of advice and ideas could be useful & interesting ...

Will be going for a week to *Edinburgh* - first time, staying at Abbots House hotel in Leith; budget level.

Ideas for music shops, lesser known quirky places, cheap but OK eating/cafes ... ?
Amazingly, a lot of the great museums seem to be free.

Will probably take half a day on a hike in the very nearby Pentland Hills too.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

joen_cph said:


> Thought such a general thread with an exchange of advice and ideas could be useful & interesting ...
> 
> Will be going for a week to *Edinburgh* - first time, staying at Abbots House hotel in Leith; budget level.
> 
> ...


:tiphat:

Great idea for a thread. Unfortunately I don't have any advice for Edinburgh though.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

sospiro said:


> :tiphat:
> 
> Great idea for a thread. Unfortunately I don't have any advice for Edinburgh though.


Well, it´s a very specific request for a start. But who knows ...


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Try the Camera Obscura up by the Castle.

Climb the Scott Monument.

Rosslyn Chapel

Waters of Leith

Pandas at the Zoo - booking in advance recommended.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you - 
the Scott link made me more interested in that place than previously, and the Water of Leith Walk I didn´t know of - conveniently, I love such stuff on holidays, and it seems great for some contrasts to the city & for doing some photography along the river ...


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I looked for Charles Rennie Mackintosh (Art Nouveau architecture & furniture) in Edinburgh, but it's all Glasgow


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Txllxt - Charles Rennie Mackintosh was a Glaswegian. He studied at the Glasgow School of Art. Much of his work that was actually built in Scotland was built in and around Glasgow. Arguably his most important building was the new Glasgow School of Art on Renfrew Street (1897–1909). 

I'm not aware of any Mackintosh buildings, planned or realised, in the Edinburgh area at all.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

In Edinburgh there are some fine art galleries, including the Scottish National Gallery of Modern Art and its partner the Dean Gallery across the road. Both are nearish to the Royal Botanical Garden Edinburgh, at Inverleith. The Water of Leith walkway passes both these sites - and is spectacular - with the Dean Village and Stockbridge areas in between, and these are full of cafes, pubs and restaurants (though the area is quite upmarket so you might have to search around for cheaper eating and drinking). My personal perennial favourite for lunch is Valvona and Crolla, an excellent Italian delicatessen and cafe / restaurant on Leith Walk near its Edinburgh end (it's the main street running down from Edinburgh to Leith, which is / was Edinburgh's main port).

The National Gallery and the Portrait Gallery are both worth visiting and are in the city centre. There are nice places to eat and drink tucked away in the back streets of the Georgian New Town, but I would avoid Rose Street on the whole (except for the Cafe Royal at its east end which again isn't cheap) Definitely avoid eating or drinking anywhere near the Royal Mile unless you like being ripped off as a tourist.

Hidden delights: Cramond Village at Inveralmond and the River Almond walk in the extreme north-west of Edinburgh (you'll need to catch a bus).

The Royal Yacht Britannia at Ocean Terminals, Leith (not an especially nice area, it's all modern offices and a shopping centre, but the tour of the yacht is good)

Leith harbour area.

The New Town.

The Scottish Parliament at Holyrood (last time I went you could visit the main chamber's viewing gallery).

The Pentland hills (as you suggest). Walks starting at either of the two reservoirs above the suburb of Balerno, which you can reach by bus - you can either take a circular walk or walk through to the Penicuik side and catch a bus back into Edinburgh from there.

The Innocent Railway and Duddingston Loch - walks under the south face of Arthur's seat and through a lengthy (well lit and surfaced) former railway tunnel with an interesting history.

A little further afield (30 miles) - the Falkirk Wheel - amazing modern canal technology linking the Forth and Clyde and the Grand Union canals - has a good visitor centre and cafe.

Etc, etc. Sorry, I've gone over the top a bit. I hope you enjoy Edinburgh. If the weather's half decent it'll be a fine, memorable visit. Mind you, the weather is the caveat with all of Scotland.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I know this isn't quite in line with the purpose of the thread, but I thought I'd mention a recent animated film, "The Illusionist," that shows the lovely city of Edinburgh to advantage. I always enjoy seeing movies set in places I've visited--or haven't had the chance to.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Illusionist_(2010_film)


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> I know this isn't quite in line with the purpose of the thread, but I thought I'd mention a recent animated film, "The Illusionist," that shows the lovely city of Edinburgh to advantage. I always enjoy seeing movies set in places I've visited--or haven't had the chance to.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Illusionist_(2010_film)


That film is superb, Blanc, and is a real hommage to a bygone Edinburgh.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Edinburgh is a wonderful city
My youngest is lucky enough to be studying there, so I've managed to have a few trips.
Taggert's suggestions are good.
There is SO much to see you won't be disappointed, book another trip
There are lots and lots of good (some cheap) places to eat
They have 3 universities, so they cater for the students as well as tourists


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> The National Gallery and the Portrait Gallery are both worth visiting and are in the city centre.


I second that. The restaurant in the National Gallery is a fine place for lunch, too, so you can spend the whole day there easily


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you for a lot of really good advice! Am currently planning; I like to see a lot when travelling. The "Time Out" guidebook was - a bit surprisingly perhaps - better & more detailed than both the "Lonely Planet" & the "Rough Guide", so I also invested in that.

I think I´ll post a few impressions after the trip .


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Enjoy your trip, one of my favourite places.

Be aware of where you are. The New Town is all elegant streets and squares I believe one of the first and finest examples of town planning. The Old Town is like entering a medieval fantasy town designed by Escher, layer above layer.

If you have time I can't recommend the following book to highly. The title may be hyperbole or it may be 100% accurate, read and decide for yourself. Written for aasy reading and Edinburgh has a starring part.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/How-Scots-Invented-Modern-World/dp/0609606352


----------



## kartikeys (Mar 16, 2013)

Wonderful idea for a thread. Wish you the best.
Do not travel to India though for classical music, at least western. 
And protect yourself from Bollywood.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for making this highly pertinent thread. I need to do some more tourism while I am here.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Just to add Edinburgh in August is one great big party as various festivals hit town. The Fringe is the most dominant and prices are very reasonable so you can afford several shows a day. The most we've ever paid on the fringe was £17 for Ed Byrne who started his tour there (several people do). By the time it reached London tickets became £65each. However it is the most expensive time of year for accommodation so it all depends what you want but we've been several times and are planning to return for another week in 2017.

Has anyone visited this? The only person I know who has been, loved it. But I do wonder about his judgement...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_King's_Close


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

So my Question.

In 4 weeks we go to Thailand for our first visit. Bangkok and Phuket. Can anyone recommend a good history or novel set in either of these two places? 
I have the Dorling Kindersley guide but looking for something interesting to read wider.

Will be traveling with a nonagenarian in her wheelchair, so surprising ideas of what to see also welcome.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm curious about what websites people use for finding events/things to do. I generally use TimeOut when looking for events in a big city--here's the Edinburgh page:

http://www.timeout.com/edinburgh

Another favorite site is "Spotted by Locals":

http://www.spottedbylocals.com/edinburgh/

Any tips are appreciated.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

So I´m in Edinburgh for the first time these days & find the city unexpectedly huge and beautiful - the UNESCO ranking is certainly well deserved.

Yesterday was a mild and very fine day. Here are two views from the Walter Scott Monument in the centre of town (it´s a neo-Gothic tower with platforms), and one from a lovely hike in the nearby Pentland Hills:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

joen_cph said:


> So I´m in Edinburgh for the first time these days & find the city unexpectedly huge and beautiful - the UNESCO ranking is certainly well deserved.
> 
> Yesterday was a mild and very fine day. Here are two views from the Walter Scott Monument in the centre of town (it´s a neo-Gothic tower with platforms), and one from a lovely hike in the nearby Pentland Hills:
> 
> ...


:tiphat:

Gorgeous photos and I'm so pleased you have been lucky with the weather. The Pentland Hills look beautiful.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

The two main Scottish orchestras are worth checking out, they're very good and attract strong soloists. I saw Isserlis down in Glasgow last year. Both orchestras are Glasgow based, I think, but have plenty of concerts in Edinburgh. The Edinburgh String Quartet are very good too.

Rather worryingly, I have lived in Scotland for 15 years but haven't done a single thing on Taggart's list.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Wood said:


> Rather worryingly, I have lived in Scotland for 15 years but haven't done a single thing on Taggert's list.


Don't worry--nobody ever does anything in their home town :lol:


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Wood said:


> Rather worryingly, I have lived in Scotland for 15 years but haven't done a single thing on Taggert's list.


Perhaps you need to change your user name to something like 'Wood Hermit'? :lol:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Wood said:


> Rather worryingly, I have lived in Scotland for 15 years but haven't done a single thing on Taggert's list.


Yes, but you've been to Glasgow which is much better!


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

I do feel more drawn to Glasgow, and Glaswegians, certainly. 

I worked across the road from Windsor Castle for five years, including the year it burnt, annus horribilis, and didn't visit that either, so I seem to have some history here.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Perhaps you need to change your user name to something like 'Wood Hermit'? :lol:


I'll choose a wood over a city every time!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Wood said:


> I do feel more drawn to Glasgow, and Glaswegians, certainly.


My niece and her family live in Glasgow and I'm going to stay with them for a few days in April. I've been before and I love it and can't wait.



Wood said:


> I worked across the road from Windsor Castle for five years, including the year it burnt, annus horribilis, and didn't visit that either, so I seem to have some history here.


Oh what a shame. Did you actually see the Castle on fire?


----------

